# Unsupported feature importing zpool ZFS: unsupported feature



## smartdev (Apr 28, 2014)

For my media server I have been using Ubuntu with ZFSonLinux for no problems for about 2 years. I then decided to change this to FreeNAS which after a few weeks of using did not think it was right to me. I then decided to move to FreeBSD for the native ZFS support, however it seems that FreeNAS has upgraded my pool and added a feature to it which is preventing me from importing my pool. I did some research but the only answer I have found so far relates to a root ZFS which this is not.

Basically I get this message when I try to import the zpool:


```
unsupported feature: com.delphix:hole_birth
```

Is there a way I can make _Free_BSD support this or possibly remove the feature from the zpool?

Many thanks!


----------



## kpa (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Unsupported feature importing zpool ZFS: unsupported fea*

You'll probably have to use stable/10 version of FreeBSD to have the support for the new ZFS features.


----------



## smartdev (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Unsupported feature importing zpool ZFS: unsupported fea*

I think you are keeping me in suspense 

EDIT:
Actually for some reason only half of your post loaded haha


----------



## kpa (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Unsupported feature importing zpool ZFS: unsupported fea*



			
				smartdev said:
			
		

> I think you are keeping me in suspense



Fat-fingered response


----------



## smartdev (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Unsupported feature importing zpool ZFS: unsupported fea*

Just checked, I did try the latest version 10, also I tried 9.2

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Unsupported feature importing zpool ZFS: unsupported fea*



			
				smartdev said:
			
		

> Just checked, I did try the latest version 10, also I tried 9.2
> 
> Thanks!



The latest version can mean a few things. The latest release version is 10.0-RELEASE that probably doesn't have the new ZFS code. By stable/10 I meant the development branch that is used for development for the next release that will be 10.1-RELEASE:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## smartdev (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Unsupported feature importing zpool ZFS: unsupported fea*

Ahh, I see! I will give that a go this evening when I get back, thanks for the help!


----------



## dagorv (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Unsupported feature importing zpool ZFS: unsupported fea*

I personally do not like the delphix features currently and many operating systems do not support them right now. I prefer the zpool to be compatible with other operating systems in case I may need them.
Don't like that zpool is usable only under FreeNAS or other "unstable" OS.

When the feature@hole_birth has been enabled/active, then it can not be turned off or disabled. You need to recreate the pool with features disabled.

If anyone wants to create pool in such "Feature Rich" system, then you can try by creating the pool with features flag disabled. Later you can enable some features that are more compatible with other systems.
For example:
`shell# zpool create -d ThubanProxy /dev/gpt/MK1646GSXA; zpool get all ThubanProxy | grep feature`

```
ThubanProxy  feature@async_destroy          disabled                       local
ThubanProxy  feature@empty_bpobj            disabled                       local
ThubanProxy  feature@lz4_compress           disabled                       local
ThubanProxy  feature@multi_vdev_crash_dump  disabled                       local
ThubanProxy  feature@spacemap_histogram     disabled                       local
ThubanProxy  feature@enabled_txg            disabled                       local
ThubanProxy  feature@hole_birth             disabled                       local
ThubanProxy  feature@extensible_dataset     disabled                       local
ThubanProxy  feature@bookmarks              disabled                       local
```
You can see the supported Feature flags under different OS's here: http://open-zfs.org/wiki/Features#Feature_Flags

An example for enabling feature:
`shell# zpool set feature@lz4_compress=enabled ThubanProxy; zpool get feature@lz4_compress ThubanProxy`

```
NAME         PROPERTY              VALUE                 SOURCE
ThubanProxy  feature@lz4_compress  enabled               local
```
I usually have enabled these 3 features:
`shell# zpool set feature@lz4_compress=enabled ThubanProxy`
`shell# zpool set feature@empty_bpobj=enabled ThubanProxy`
`shell# zpool set feature@async_destroy=enabled ThubanProxy`


----------

